# magic mountain 12/20



## skifree (Dec 18, 2013)

anyone hitting magic for opening day?
I should be there bright and early with bells on


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 18, 2013)

Let us know how it is....will be at Magic next wknd

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## reefer (Dec 18, 2013)

I will be there, I don't know how bright and early but I'll definitely be wearing bells. Hoping to get on the hill by 10:00. Should be there Saturday also. PM me if you are going.


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2013)

They have a hell of a trail list open. Wish I could, they will almost have to start fresh after Monday sadly.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 19, 2013)

Cancelled! Gonna have to wait till Saturday.


----------



## skifree (Dec 19, 2013)

saw that..bummer
plan b is Stratton. $39  ct ski council day or mt snow $49 with ski council card.

hope weather holds


----------



## reefer (Dec 19, 2013)

skifree said:


> saw that..bummer
> plan b is Stratton. $39 ct ski council day or mt snow $49 with ski council card.
> 
> hope weather holds



Very disappointing. Same decision here. Think I'll do Mt. Snow. Still gonna hit Magic Saturday.


----------



## skifree (Dec 19, 2013)

I will pm ya if we hit mt snow


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 19, 2013)

Black chair only this wknd.  Red still waiting in a part to arrive.  From alpine Update

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 19, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Black chair only this wknd.  Red still waiting on a part to arrive.  From alpine Update
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app





Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## makimono (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll be there 12/21 for opening day...orange jacket + monoski or tokyo night gotamas


----------

